# Question



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Is adequan injection an immunosupressant?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never heard that before and I don't know the answer. I'll ask my boss/vet on Weds when I'm at work


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's just that I'm starting to see slight changes in Aspen's gait and I was considering a loading dose for about 4-5 weeks, and then an injection once a month. I just would like to know, before starting treatment, if it affects the immune system like regular vaccinations.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been giving it to Emmy for a few years now without issue....


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

My Max had a reaction to it, he had a total of 3 shots, first one was fine 2nd ones he would vomit 15 mins after receiving it, now I don't know if this is because he had some underlying issue (hence his early passing). But I have opted for acupuncture for Babs back/nerve/knee/arthritis problems..... she started gabapentin & acupuncture about a month ago and now I would like someone to slow her down, she still has a wide gate but the difference in her posture and ability to walk,run, and climb stairs is remarkable.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My doc said she's never heard of it being an immunosuppressive drug.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

No, it's not immunosuppressive.
Java gets an injection every 3 weeks.
We started off with a loading dose for 4 weeks, then one injection once a month and now one injection every 3 weeks. 
It works wonders for her...like crack for dogs.


----------

